# UFC 194: Aldo vs McGregor



## Dan2501 (Dec 7, 2015)

Anyone a fan of the UFC or watching this weekend? Features a stacked card with a double title co-main event. Middleweight king and ender of Anderson Silva's streak Chris Weidman defends against Luke Rockhold and then the main event is Brazilian Jose Aldo taking on Interim champ -  Ireland's Conor McGregor. 

The card has been hyped beyond belief and Conor is probably the most popular fighter in the UFC right now. I personally am a huge fan. Unlike Fury he is pure class, talks the smack to his opponent but away from the pre-fight hype is intelligent, well-spoken and well-mannered. He is rightly the highest paid fighter in the UFC and I think he's taking Jose's belt. Jose is hugely talented but has flaws, flaws that Conor can exploit. Conor is bigger, stronger, has MUCH better cardio, an iron chin and KO power. Basically a nightmare for Jose Aldo. 

Main Card:

UFC Featherweight Title: Jose Aldo (C) vs Conor McGregor (IC)
UFC Middleweight Title: Chris Weidman vs Luke Rockhold
Ronaldo 'Jacare' Souza vs Yoel Romero
Demian Maia vs Gunnar Nelson
Max Holloway vs Jeremy Stephens

Should be an awesome event. Not been as excited for a UFC event in a long time.

Here's the extended preview if you're interested:

[video=youtube;5-dKGd67g0Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-dKGd67g0Y[/video]


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2015)

Blimey it's this weekend, hope it's a cracking fight but I ain't staying up for it.


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 7, 2015)

Is it on BT?


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah should be on BT Sport from around 3am.


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2015)

best main card I can remember for a long while, should be a cracker, 3 or 4 excellent fights all capped off by the aldo macgregor fight


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 7, 2015)

Yep, I'll be watching. Looking forward to it even more than last time. It's a stacked card that is for sure but McGregor has made it all about him. He is now the name of the UFC and love him or hate him, his fights are very watchable and he's brilliant at publicising a fight. For me it is still a 50/50. It says a lot however when Aldo, defending champion and unbeaten in 10 years is viewed as an underdog by many. I would like McGregor to win and think if he lands then I fancy his chances but possibly Aldo may edge it if it goes the distance. Mind you I think only one of McGregor's fights have gone full length so I don't know what he'll be like in the championship rounds.
Decent night of potentially decent fights though if you're into boxing too with Joshua v Whyte and Eubank Jnr v O'Sullivan (plus others) on PPV.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 8, 2015)

[video=youtube;KfSAXxtw0V8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfSAXxtw0V8[/video]

This is well worth a watch. So excited for this fight!


----------



## Jimbop90 (Dec 8, 2015)

It's my works Christmas do on Saturday night, so I'm banking on my hotel having good enough wifi at 3am to stream it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;kLOqrqfgjFQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLOqrqfgjFQ[/video]

This Dan Hardy breakdown of the fight is fantastic. Picks up so many of the little details that I would never have seen. Great watch.

So pumped for the fight this weekend!


----------



## Piece (Dec 11, 2015)

I'll catch the repeat when someone posts a link to it here...


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 13, 2015)

Just settling down to watch this now.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 13, 2015)

Mustafaev didn't mess about! Clinical finish to his fight. Looked scarily good and composed throughout!!


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 13, 2015)

BOOM!


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2015)

13 seconds!?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, that didn't last long lol.


----------



## Grogger (Dec 13, 2015)

Can't believe I got up for that.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2015)

Didn't see it .. neither did aldo ha

Just curious was it sloppy aldo caught cold with a fight finisher ? sound like that from what I hear ..

Not that it matters just curious


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Didn't see it .. neither did aldo ha

Just curious was it sloppy aldo caught cold with a fight finisher ? sound like that from what I hear ..

Not that it matters just curious
		
Click to expand...

http://www.theladbible.com/articles...ome-men-s-featherweight-champion-of-the-world


----------



## richy (Dec 13, 2015)

That's the reason I'm not a fan of UFC. Taking shots when you're flat on your back out cold is dangerous and something I don't like to see


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 13, 2015)

And the fans go wild


----------



## Ethan (Dec 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			And the fans go wild 






Click to expand...

If you are trying to suggest that McGregor is a traveller, or from that background, you are wrong and a bit racist. He is working class northside Dublin.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



http://www.theladbible.com/articles...ome-men-s-featherweight-champion-of-the-world

Click to expand...

Thanks a mill for that


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			And the fans go wild 






Click to expand...


:clap:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Thanks a mill for that
		
Click to expand...

You're more than welcome 

Imagine stopping up until daft o'clock to watch that


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			And the fans go wild 






Click to expand...

Not all Oirish fighters are travellers ya know , just their relations are


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You're more than welcome 

Imagine stopping up until daft o'clock to watch that
		
Click to expand...


Yea it would  be a bit , EH ? CMG is a bit of an animal all right , don't get me wrong im glad he won , id like to have seen him tested a bit to see how he would have reacted against a champion


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 13, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Yea it would  be a bit , EH ? CMG is a bit of an animal all right , don't get me wrong im glad he won , id like to have seen him tested a bit to see how he would have reacted against a champion
		
Click to expand...

I'm not into UFC enough to comment really mate,I watch the odd fight.


----------



## Val (Dec 13, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Yea it would  be a bit , EH ? CMG is a bit of an animal all right , don't get me wrong im glad he won , id like to have seen him tested a bit to see how he would have reacted against a champion
		
Click to expand...

Aldo is 10 years undefeated, he's a true champion.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow! McGregor showed that it's all about precision. Before the fight he actually said Aldo would load up with his right and leave himself open, and that is exactly what happened. Unbelievable speed and accuracy. Certainly backed up all the trash talk yet again! I'd like to see him defend the belt before moving up to lightweight. Although it's not unrealistic for him to compete in both classes. 

Rockhold dominated Weidman after the first round. Probably should have been stopped in the third. Weidman has never been man handled like that and his face was a mess. He'll come again though. I'd like to see Rockhold take on Belfort next to see if he can avenge that defeat.


----------



## hovis (Dec 13, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, that didn't last long lol.
		
Click to expand...

I hear that alot


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Aldo is 10 years undefeated, he's a true champion.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Martin lost in my translation id say, I don't doubt that for one second  , I would have liked to seen it go longer & CMG tested a bit more by a guy like Aldo who has all the tools,  see how he handled been put under pressure by someone of quality ..

Just me being over critical , CMG was there to win , he won , job done


----------



## stevelev (Dec 13, 2015)

Val said:



			Aldo is 10 years undefeated, he's a true champion.
		
Click to expand...

Did Aldo not dip out of his last five offers to defend the title. So not really a long term champ. Just saying


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 13, 2015)

Violent thuggery what's the attraction? 


I just don't see the attraction in it.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2015)

each to their own , a lot wont see the fun we get from whacking a little white ball around a field.. 


Violent yes , thugs no , massive training & discipline , techniques ,skill , mental toughness beyond belief


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 13, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			each to their own , a lot wont see the fun we get from whacking a little white ball around a field.. 


Violent yes , thugs no , massive training & discipline , techniques ,skill , mental toughness beyond belief
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate a certain skill set but going out to deliberately hurt someone? Just not in my mindset I guess. Not saying I'm right.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2015)

Seen the punch on Twitter - sparked him straight out but are they then allowed to punch when the guy is down ? 

The UFC guys certainly aren't ones to mess with 

Those two ladies that had that recent fight - one of them was a mess after ( the one all over Twitter )


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen the punch on Twitter - sparked him straight out but are they then allowed to punch when the guy is down ?
		
Click to expand...

Controlled aggression,  I recommend you don't watch any Pride tournaments then, that stuff is pretty violent.


----------



## richy (Dec 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen the punch on Twitter - sparked him straight out but are they then allowed to punch when the guy is down ? 

The UFC guys certainly aren't ones to mess with 

Those two ladies that had that recent fight - one of them was a mess after ( the one all over Twitter )
		
Click to expand...

Yeah Rousey took some shots while she was sparko and you could see Aldo flat out and unable to defend himself and got clocked another 2 times. 

In another fight a guy was sat on his opponent and was just pummelling him with fists and elbows. The guys face was a right mess.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2015)

richy said:



			Yeah Rousey took some shots while she was sparko and you could see Aldo flat out and unable to defend himself and got clocked another 2 times. 

In another fight a guy was sat on his opponent and was just pummelling him with fists and elbows. The guys face was a right mess.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that's allowed then ? Doesn't seem right though

The fight is won - why hit him again ?


----------



## richy (Dec 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing that's allowed then ? Doesn't seem right though

The fight is won - why hit him again ?
		
Click to expand...

It must be. I don't really follow it too closely.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing that's allowed then ? Doesn't seem right though

The fight is won - why hit him again ?
		
Click to expand...

Because guys recover from flash KO's very quickly. If they don't hit them again and the referee doesn't step in, the fight will continue and they could risk defeat. It's happened before, so best thing to do is to continue to attack until the referee stops the fight.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Because guys recover from flash KO's very quickly. If they don't hit them again and the referee doesn't step in, the fight will continue and they could risk defeat. It's happened before, so best thing to do is to continue to attack until the referee stops the fight.
		
Click to expand...

The guy was out cold - clear to see that. 

Then another punch to head whilst he was out cold


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 14, 2015)

Easy to say that sitting on a couch. When in the heat of the moment you fight until the referee says stop. It's the nature of the sport. He actually wasn't out stiff until the first hammerfist either. The 2nd wasn't necessary, but the referee hadn't stepped in until after the first hammerfist.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 14, 2015)

richy said:



			That's the reason I'm not a fan of UFC. Taking shots when you're flat on your back out cold is dangerous and something I don't like to see
		
Click to expand...

Not as dangerous as getting knocked out, but given 10 seconds to stand up to take more punishment. Boxing is FAR more dangerous than MMA.


----------



## adam6177 (Dec 14, 2015)

I love UFC and that was an awesome punch.  So much better and more entertaining that boxing.


----------



## richy (Dec 14, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Not as dangerous as getting knocked out, but given 10 seconds to stand up to take more punishment. Boxing is FAR more dangerous than MMA.
		
Click to expand...

Hardly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Not as dangerous as getting knocked out, but given 10 seconds to stand up to take more punishment. Boxing is FAR more dangerous than MMA.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? Boxing certainly doesn't allow opponents to deliver full force blows to the head whilst someone is on the floor knocked out just to make sure they don't get up again.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Boxing certainly doesn't allow opponents to deliver full force blows to the head whilst someone is on the floor knocked out just to make sure they don't get up again.
		
Click to expand...

Because boxers are a bunch of semi skilled lightweights lol.
It's the old chestnut, if you don't like it, don't watch it. I don't see what you're trying to achieve by labouring the point, it's part of the sport which all the fighters are at ease with.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Because boxers are a bunch of semi skilled lightweights lol.
It's the old chestnut, if you don't like it, don't watch it. I don't see what you're trying to achieve by labouring the point, it's part of the sport which all the fighters are at ease with.
		
Click to expand...

well I suppose as the serious injuries and death toll increases maybe that ease will start to disappear 

I'm not a massive boxing fan because beating someone to a pulp isn't a favourite but seeing some of the Ufc stuff seems like violence that is going to do a lot of serious harm to people 

Sport overall has big problems with concussions at the moment - a lot of work is being done with medical professions to try and limit the risk - and here is a "sport" actually seeming to have no issue with people landing blows to the head as people are unguarded on the floor with possible concussion already ?! Madness


----------



## richy (Dec 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Because boxers are a bunch of semi skilled lightweights lol.
It's the old chestnut, if you don't like it, don't watch it. I don't see what you're trying to achieve by labouring the point, it's part of the sport which all the fighters are at ease with.
		
Click to expand...

Semi skilled? Wasn't Holm from a boxing background who just flattened the UFC's supposed biggest star?


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 14, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Because boxers are a bunch of semi skilled lightweights lol.
It's the old chestnut, if you don't like it, don't watch it. I don't see what you're trying to achieve by labouring the point, it's part of the *sport* which all the fighters are at ease with.
		
Click to expand...


So sport is intentionally knocking someone about the head who is unable to defend themselves because they are unconscious? 

I guess we differ on what is sport?


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2015)

richy said:



			Semi skilled? Wasn't Holm from a boxing background who just flattened the UFC's supposed biggest star?
		
Click to expand...

And she knocked out Rousey how exactly?
Having a boxing background is a great advantage, but if you don't have whole package you're going to get found out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 15, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			And she knocked out Rousey how exactly?
Having a boxing background is a great advantage, but if you don't have whole package you're going to get found out sooner rather than later.
		
Click to expand...

Rousey lost that fight as much as Holm won it. She just kept running into range, trying to get into holds far too quickly, rather than stalking the octagon and waiting for Holm to get impatient and let her guard down.


----------



## richy (Dec 15, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			And she knocked out Rousey how exactly?
Having a boxing background is a great advantage, but if you don't have whole package you're going to get found out sooner rather than later.
		
Click to expand...

Well the blow that finished was the kick to the face but she was able to get to that point by letting her hands go throughout the fight. All stemmed from superior footwork and movement. Learned in a boxing ring.


----------



## richy (Dec 15, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Rousey lost that fight as much as Holm won it. She just kept running into range, trying to get into holds far too quickly, rather than stalking the octagon and waiting for Holm to get impatient and let her guard down.
		
Click to expand...

It's so easy to say that. Holm won the fight pretty easily and made Rousey look foolish in doing so.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2015)

richy said:



			Well the blow that finished was the kick to the face but she was able to get to that point by letting her hands go throughout the fight. All stemmed from superior footwork and movement. Learned in a boxing ring.
		
Click to expand...

I think Rousey had the wrong tactics in that fight, she thought she could trade punches with a boxer rather than taking it to the floor and getting a submission.


----------



## richy (Dec 15, 2015)

Easy to say she had the wrong tactics in hindsight. Maybe Holm's movement and ability to dictate the distance meant Rousey wasn't able to implement her gameplan. 

It's like saying Aldo had the wrong gameplan instead of praising McGregor for that wonderful left hand.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 15, 2015)

richy said:



			Easy to say she had the wrong tactics in hindsight. Maybe Holm's movement and ability to dictate the distance meant Rousey wasn't able to implement her gameplan. 

It's like saying Aldo had the wrong gameplan instead of praising McGregor for that wonderful left hand.
		
Click to expand...

You know a lot about the UFC to say you don't like the violence &#128521;


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 15, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			I think Rousey had the wrong tactics in that fight, she thought she could trade punches with a boxer rather than taking it to the floor and getting a submission.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Rousey expected to trade punches, I think she expected to be able to evade them and get inside to work her usual plan. I think, in hindsight, Rousey took the ability to Holm to land punches and move around the ring for granted.


----------



## richy (Dec 15, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			You know a lot about the UFC to say you don't like the violence &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

I'm clueless when it comes to UFC. It's the blows when people are down and unable to defend themselves that doesn't sit right with me. 

Reminds me of Friday nights in the Bigg Market.


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 15, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			well I suppose as the serious injuries and death toll increases maybe that ease will start to disappear 

I'm not a massive boxing fan because beating someone to a pulp isn't a favourite but seeing some of the Ufc stuff seems like violence that is going to do a lot of serious harm to people 

Sport overall has big problems with concussions at the moment - a lot of work is being done with medical professions to try and limit the risk - and here is a "sport" actually seeming to have no issue with people landing blows to the head as people are unguarded on the floor with possible concussion already ?! Madness
		
Click to expand...

MMA looks worse, but look at the statistics. WAY more boxers lose their lives as a result of their fights than MMA fighters. Boxing is almost entirely impacts to the brain, from the training to the fights themselves, it is blow after blow after blow to the head. MMA fights start on the feet, but almost always end up on the floor or grappling against the fence. The opportunities for brain trauma are much less, and the 4oz gloves actually help reduce brain trauma. Although it makes it easier to get KO'd, that's actually good long-term. Boxing, due to the size of the gloves more punishment can be sustained before a KO blow occurs. 

Studies have been done. From a very quick google:




			After reviewing post-fight medical examination records from more than 1,180 M.M.A. combatants and 550 boxers over 10 years researchers at the University of Alberta in Canada reported that M.M.A. fighters end up with minor injuries such as contusions, bruises, bloody noses and facial cuts at higher rates than boxers, while boxers are more likely to suffer from more serious injuries such as concussions, loss of consciousness, broken noses and bones, and eye injuries including retinal detachment. Boxers were also more likely to receive longer post-fight medical suspensions than M.M.A. athletes.
		
Click to expand...

Though MMA looks more gory, the long-term dangers of the sport are lower, and deaths are lower, though obviously with any combat sport continual exposure to brain trauma is never going to end well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone excited for the fight at the weekend? Absolutely pumped for this one. Gutted that RDA didn't man up and show up on fight night, but Diaz should make for a fantastic fight. The trash talking has been incredible. Their interview on FOX was superb. 

[video=youtube;eTzhVVIjLCE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTzhVVIjLCE[/video]

Conor's going to be too quick, too accurate and too technical for Diaz. Diaz plods forward and slaps with that Diaz style of boxing. McGregor with his diverse striking game and use of distance will stifle Nate and prevent him attacking. Diaz only hope is that he can get the fight to the ground, but I don't see him being quick enough or strong enough to get it to the ground. Conor will win by TKO in the 2nd, that left hand is going to be too much.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 4, 2016)

I am looking forward to the fight but I can't be doing with this so called trash talking, it's just so tedious.  I get that it's to sell pay per views but boooring! Thankfully it comes with BT sport.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 4, 2016)

I love the trash talking. Always have done. There's a certain art to doing it well, it's not easy, as you can tell when you watch Nate Diaz. Conor is the greatest trash talker of all-time, comes out with some absolute classic lines.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 4, 2016)

He does have it down to an art.  The funny thing is that he always manages to get into his opponents head.


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 4, 2016)

Ethan said:



			If you are trying to suggest that McGregor is a traveller, or from that background, you are wrong and a bit racist. He is working class northside Dublin.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you play the racist card over a typical Irish celebration?


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2016)

Brilliant from Diaz, too big and strong, too much of a weight jump for macgregor


----------



## Grogger (Mar 6, 2016)

Made up for Diaz! So glad McGregor got beat.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2016)

fundy said:



			Brilliant from Diaz, too big and strong, too much of a weight jump for macgregor
		
Click to expand...

Macgregor was actually too quick for Diaz and was beating him up until he got caught and I was quite surprised how quick Macgregor weakened and yes then the weight and strength took over,if it had stayed at long range I believe Conor would have won.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

I watched the female fight before and the woman won when she choked the other one until she appeared unconcious ?! Madness


----------



## Fromtherough (Mar 6, 2016)

The jump in weight proved too much for McGregor. I was shocked at how he crumbled when hit on the chin. Diaz has a very decent ground game so thought he might have had an advantage there but it was the manner that the choke was set up that was unexpected. Diaz is not a notable puncher but like his brother is always game and very accurate with his stand up. Not many shots are wasted. McGregor was perhaps over confident and to be fair was dominating before he got tagged. But once he was hit the weight jump seemed to take it's toll. Fair play to Diaz though. Did what he said he would do. 

MCGregor will be back, albeit by returning to the lower weight divisions where I think he'll still dominate. This fight could damage his career though. He had the elements of a Mike Tyson about him where a couple of his opponents were beaten before the first bell. Diaz perhaps highlighted his weaknesses. From now on his opponents will be more aware that he can be hurt, and even more aware his ground game isn't the best.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I watched the female fight before and the woman won when she choked the other one until she appeared unconcious ?! Madness
		
Click to expand...


Tap out or go asleep Phil , Pride can lead to a massive headache .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 6, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			Tap out or go asleep Phil , Pride can lead to a massive headache .
		
Click to expand...

I just didn't know what to think watching them trying to choke each other - that could go horribly wrong


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 6, 2016)

Can do , speaking from experience doing  security I put a guy doing his nut asleep one night , boy was on drugs , was a struggle to wake the guy , have never used it since.. 

Most ppl calm down just as the dizziness comes ha


----------



## hovis (Mar 6, 2016)

Don't watch it then


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I just didn't know what to think watching them trying to choke each other - that could go horribly wrong
		
Click to expand...

Getting choked out is a hell of a lot safer than getting KO'd in a fight, or even concussed playing rugby or american football. Just shuts the blood off from reaching the brain, soon as the pressure is released the blood flows back into the brain and they wake up. Not _that_ dangerous in the scheme of things. Boxing way more dangerous long term.

Gutted. Conor was winning that fight. Got sloppy, got caught and quit. He went into panic mode (like he said other guys do, ironically), and paid for it. He was lighting Diaz up in that round, and probably got a little too confident. Nice to see classless guys like Aldo jumping on him though. At least Conor showed up. Jose seems to have forgotten about their fight a little too quickly. Conor's going to jump back down to 145 and clear up once again and show just how good he is. Don't write him off yet.


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 6, 2016)

It doesn't matter how good he is (was). His over cockiness (why didn't he just continue to fight with his natural class and skill and kept his mouth shut) has just cost him his notorious career. We saw it first with Anderson Silva.

He's been beaten and beaten by pleading with another man to let go. There is no 'coming back'.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2016)

He made $1m in disclosed purse, will have broken even more gate and PPV records. He's still UFC Featherweight champion. Conor McGregor's "notorious career" is far from over.


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm not talking about the money. He pleaded for mercy. He is no longer notorious.

If he comes back as just Conor then he'll still make money sure.


----------



## Piece (Mar 31, 2016)

After losing this bout, saying it was a weight class too high and that he will definitely return to his own weight and do the business there, I see his next fight in UFC200 is the rematch with Diaz, at the same weight as before, 170!

Is this pride and redemption before sense?


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 31, 2016)

Conor's pissed at himself that he lost, so wants to prove a point that he can beat Diaz with exactly the same circumstances in place. Interestingly Diaz has come out and said that he spoiled plans for a GSP return. Apparently if Conor had won GSP was returning to face him at 170 at UFC 200. would have been HUGE.

Interestingly Aldo vs Edgar is also scheduled for UFC 200 for the Interim 145 belt. Winner faces Conor. Praying Edgar wins.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2016)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/36036692


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sad story, but goes to show what can happen when a combat sport isn't properly regulated. Never been a death in a regulated MMA promotion. Steps need to be taken to fully regulate the sport and make it safer for the fighters.


----------



## fundy (Jun 5, 2016)

OMG Michael Bisping is UFC champion!!!!! Some shock him beating Rockhold after taking the fight on short notice, couple of cracking left hands! Fair play to him


----------



## Grogger (Jun 5, 2016)

fundy said:



			OMG Michael Bisping is UFC champion!!!!! Some shock him beating Rockhold after taking the fight on short notice, couple of cracking left hands! Fair play to him
		
Click to expand...

Made up for him. I think now he's has the most fights out of any fighter in UFC history and most wins. Thoroughly deserves it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 20, 2016)

Im not going to pretend to know much about UFC,but I'm looking forward to the the Mcgregor v Diaz fight. 
So who do you fancy? 
McGregor slight favourite with the bookies,but nothing in it really.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 20, 2016)

McGregor by not gassing this time. He should win. He has spent $300,000 on the most technically advanced camp in the history of MMA. Has had a custom-designed UFC Gym designed to his specifications in Vegas, has flown in the best sparring partners available, has scheduled his training properly moving away from just being in the gym all day like he was doing, has worked seriously hard on his cardio and has a top nutritionist looking after his diet. If that doesn't pay off, then Diaz is just the better man. I think it will though. I think Conor will win by TKO at the end of the 2nd.

Also, Anthony Johnson vs Glover Teixeira is going to be one hell of a fight. This card is going to sell huge.


----------



## fundy (Aug 20, 2016)

Diaz for me, just too big and strong and will box well enough having had a full camp rather than fighting on short notice as he did last fight


----------



## richy (Aug 21, 2016)

So McGregor spent 6 figures on a training camp and still gassed in the third. Walking away from him oppo and looking at the clock for periods of the 4th and 5th. He probably did enough to edge it but there wasn't much in it.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 21, 2016)

When will people learn that no one wins a fight, imo it's ridiculous in this day and age that brawling to injure or incapacitate another person especially through brain injury for entertainment is acceptable and what message does it send to kids, especially boys. 

There are dozens of sports that people can get into to channel aggression/train/compete physically/go professional that don't involve repeatedly *deliberately* trying to injure an opponents brain to the point of unconsciousness/brain damage/death. 

People's bloodlust, lust for violence, propensity for warring, needs to be addressed if humanity is going to get anywhere and resolve its many problems. Society and the law tells us that assault is wrong and violence is wrong, you shouldn't ever do that as it's criminal, then on tv they put that UFC stuff on....it's all wrong, sends the wrong message out, it's base and it's exploitation of the poor to make money for the few who care little for the forgotten victims eating through straws, in wheelchairs or even dead....................IMO.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2016)

Fighting is an innate part of human nature. It is the purest form of competition, and should never go away. Let's not get into that though. I love watching fighting of all forms, you don't. Our opinions differ and they always will. Let's leave it there.

Good, solid performance from Conor. His body doesn't perform well at 170 though, he's not big enough, it puts too much strain on his muscles. His performance in the 1st round was superb though, and the judge that scored a round 10-8 to Nate should surely have scored the first a 10-8 for Conor. He won 3 rounds comfortably for me, and although he faded at the end, he was still landing good shots on Nate. Close fight, and a good war, but Conor the better man on the night. I'd like to see a 3rd fight at 155, but Conor has go down and spark Jose again at 145 first.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 21, 2016)

Another great victory for Conor. He was able to stay on his feet and fight his own fight. Credit to Nate, as his vision must have been impaired with the blood in his eyes. He is a real battler in the octagon. Really enjoyed viewing and look forward to Conor fighting again.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4vqm20vb-Q

For anyone who missed it...


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 21, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			Fighting is an innate part of human nature. It is the purest form of competition, and should never go away. Let's not get into that though. I love watching fighting of all forms, you don't. Our opinions differ and they always will. Let's leave it there.

Good, solid performance from Conor. His body doesn't perform well at 170 though, he's not big enough, it puts too much strain on his muscles. His performance in the 1st round was superb though, and the judge that scored a round 10-8 to Nate should surely have scored the first a 10-8 for Conor. He won 3 rounds comfortably for me, and although he faded at the end, he was still landing good shots on Nate. Close fight, and a good war, but Conor the better man on the night. I'd like to see a 3rd fight at 155, but Conor has go down and spark Jose again at 145 first.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on,when I watched it the first time I thought it was closer than it actually was imo.

The 2nd time Connor imo clearly won the fight quite comfortably.

To do that in a weight section that is clearly to heavy for him is incredible and if they fight again at a lower weight I would expect an easier victory for Connor.

Full credit to both fighters for putting up a fight that matched the hype.


----------

